# Konformitätserklärung - Unterschrift



## daniel80 (12 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

gem. Maschinen-Richtlinie (Anhang  I, Kap. 1.7.4.2 c), ist die Unterschrift nicht zwingend erforderlich:

Auszug: 

Jede Betriebsanleitung muss erforderlichenfalls folgende Mindestangaben enthalten:

[...]

c) die EG-Konformitätserklärung oder ein Dokument, das die EG-Konformitätserklärung inhaltlich wiedergibtund Einzelangaben der Maschine enthält, das aber nicht zwangsläufig auch die Seriennummer *und dieUnterschrift* enthalten muss;

Frage:

Bisher kenne ich das so, dass die Konformitätserklärung mit Datum / Unterschrift abgezeichnet wird. Demnach zu urteilen, reicht die Angabe des CEO (mit Namen) OHNE digitaler Signatur o.ä. die mühsam bisher immer in die KE gefummelt wurde. Das Datum ist eigentlich auch überflüssig. 

Stimmt das so?


----------



## stevenn (13 Oktober 2020)

jein. in die Betriebsanleitung muss keine Unterschrift, allerdings muss die Konformitätserklärung der Maschine beiligen. wir erledigen das, in dem alle Angaben gemäß Anhang II Teil 1 bei der Version in der Betriebsanleitung, schon enthalten sind (eine Kopie vom Original).

Schau dir Artikel 5 e) und Anhang II Teil 1 dazu an.

Aber wenn du tatsächlich nur auf die Version in der Betriebsanleitung anspielst, hier muss nicht die Seriennummer und die Unterschrift enthalten sein. Man kann es auch so interpretieren, das das DAtum nicht darauf stehen muss. Wie du schon schreibst sind das Mindestangaben

Hiermit sollen wahrscheinlich Serienprodukte einfacher zu handhaben sein. sonst müsste der Hersteller für jedes Serienprodukt unterschreiben.


----------



## daniel80 (14 Oktober 2020)

Hi - so, wie ich das verstehe, kommt man um ein unterschriebenes Exemplar nicht herum. Bzgl. der BA, muss man die KE in der BA inhaltlich wiedergeben (ohne Unterschrift / Datum), ABER: Eine Kopie der KE (vorgeschrieben in Anhang VII und präzisiert in Anhang II) muss beiliegen, mit Datum und Unterschrift. Wenn man will, kann man die vollständige KE auch in die BA integrieren.

EDIT: Welches Datum soll bei Sonderanlagen, die beim Kunden aufgestellt werden, der Form halber in die KE eingetragen werden? Nach meinem Verständnis müsste das das Datum nach Inbetriebnahme beim Kunden sein.


----------



## blackknights (15 Oktober 2020)

gelöscht by user


----------



## stevenn (15 Oktober 2020)

daniel80 schrieb:


> EDIT: Welches Datum soll bei Sonderanlagen, die beim Kunden aufgestellt werden, der Form halber in die KE eingetragen werden? Nach meinem Verständnis müsste das das Datum nach Inbetriebnahme beim Kunden sein.


wir tragen, das Datum ein, wann unser Kunde die Anlage übernimmt.


----------



## stevenn (15 Oktober 2020)

blackknights schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine Unterschrift ist zwar kein muss, ABER im Falle eines Unfalls oder dergleichen ist so klar dokumentiert wer sich der Haftung bewusst ist.
> Naja bewusst sein sollte ;-)
> ...


tut mir leid blackknights, aber deine Antwort ist komplett falsch.
auf dem Original ist eine Unterschrift und da muss eine sein. diese muss der Anlage beiligen, also weiß man auch wer haftbar ist. 
und ob es eine _- Einzelanlage, -Verkettete Anlage mit Fremdmodulen (Gesamt-CE?)_ ist, ist komplett egal. wenn die Anlage ein CE braucht, dann muss auch eine Konformitätserklärung ausgestellt werden, egal ob Gesamt-CE oder Einzelanlage.

_-Wer stellt auf, wer nimmt in Betrieb?_
Diese Frage kann ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Thema nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## blackknights (15 Oktober 2020)

Danke Stevenn für deine Antwort..

Bin schon still


----------

